# Electric blue!!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Went out to sikes for a bit. Not much happening, but did catch a 16 inch Rat red. Its tail was absolutely beautifu.l I dont think I have ever seen one this blue!!!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Oil residue maybe? I dunno but sure does look pretty.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

A large amount of redfish in this area have that color blue in their tail. If you catch enough of them you will see what Im talking about. It has nothing to do with oil, I believe its from their diet?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nah!! I have heard its from something they eat?? It is purty though


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Splittine said:


> A large amount of redfish in this area have that color blue in their tail. If you catch enough of them you will see what Im talking about. It has nothing to do with oil, I believe its from their diet?


 I have caught several and seen the blue . When I pulled him up it was really bright!! I have even caught them with a little blue on the head!!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never seen one that is lit up like that either. Awesome. Which side were you on?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

AWESOME! Post that pic of the one with the blue head if you still have it.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

It is due to the amount of crabs in there diet I believe


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

lingfisher1 said:


> It is due to the amount of crabs in there diet I believe


I second the Blue crab theory.ohh yea nice tail


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

ya, it's from crabs and other crustaceans they eat. It actually gets brighter when they are feeding. I will add that nothing beats a blue crab for redfish bait IMO.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

one of the fishing shows said the tail gets bluer in the cold weather.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Austin said:


> I've never seen one that is lit up like that either. Awesome. Which side were you on?


 Beach side!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful! I'd rather catch 2 or 3 pretty little rats like that on light tackle than 1,000 bulls any day.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

When we see reds while floundering you can really see the blue in them. I guess it's the way the light hits them in the water it really makes the blue pop.


----------

